# ZED CARDS



## quixilver (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, I need some help figuring out how much can I charge for Zed Cards.
Since is not my main field I really have no idea.
I know there are different sizes and I would love to know how much I should charge for each size if possible.
Thank you very much.


----------



## KmH (Oct 29, 2010)

Just color cars, or B&W too?
Will you be offering retouching service?

Pricing your products is based on a number of factors:

your cost of doing business - CODB
your cost of goods sold - COGS
your competitors pricing zed cards - Bing
When venturing into a new product category, many offer an introductory discount from their regular pricing.

How long has it been since you last updated your business/marketing plan?

You can get free/low cost business advice from the US Small Business Administration - www.sba.gov and from the Service Core Of Retired Executives - www.score.org.


----------



## quixilver (Oct 29, 2010)

KmH said:


> Just color cars, or B&W too?
> Will you be offering retouching service?
> 
> Pricing your products is based on a number of factors:
> ...



Thank you very much for your response.
Comp cards aren't really in my business plan but since I have had 2 new clients asking for them I would like to give it a shot.
They will probably be color both sides for now, and yeah I will photoshop all the photos and offer 4 changes and 3 different locations, something like 5 hours of shooting.
I found a couple of labs that will actually charge good prices for example 1000 cards for 120 dollars and I think is the best offer i ran into all day.
I was thinking something like 600 dollars for the whole session, 1000 cards and the whole work behind it.
Do you think it could be a good price?
Thank you


----------



## KmH (Oct 30, 2010)

quixilver said:


> .....I was thinking something like 600 dollars for the whole session, 1000 cards and the whole work behind it.
> Do you think it could be a good price?
> Thank you


For your client? Yes. For you? No! Not for 5 hours of shooting, post processing and 1000 comp cards.

1000 comp cards alone are easily worth $600, considering most places sell 100 of them to models for about $100, and that doesn't include the cost of photography and editing.

If you have very low overhead expenses _maybe_ you can make a profit shooting 5 hours for only $600.

Consider the model is expecting to make money from your images, in so far as your images help the model get work.

Do you have a legal business, business liability insurance, indemnity insurance, health insurance, collect California state sales taxes and so forth?


----------



## quixilver (Nov 1, 2010)

KmH said:


> quixilver said:
> 
> 
> > .....I was thinking something like 600 dollars for the whole session, 1000 cards and the whole work behind it.
> ...



Now I;m working on all that...I'm really new at the business part, for now I'm paying taxes with my social security number.
How much do you think would be fair to charge? something like 900?
Thank you


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2010)

It is not about what is "fair to charge." It is about how much you need to charge to maintain your business and pay your personal expenses.

Then you sell the idea to your client that your services are worth what you are charging.

What is your cost-of-doing-business (CODB) per shooting day? That is the key to how you set your prices.

You can free and/or low cost business advice from www.sba.gov and www.score.org.


----------



## quixilver (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks I will check on that and get back to you.
Thanks again


----------

